# Breast Augmentation?



## VioletB (Feb 27, 2008)

.....


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok I kind of jumped when I saw this post! LOL

For one, I had the surgery done April of last year. I can go into essays of what the procedure was like and advice/tips but to avoid straying from the subject, I will give you my obviously biased opinion on this matter. Here goes:

You're gonna get a lot of hate and this is inevitable. I openly make jokes about my boobs all the time, but I also hear people criticizing other (not mine because I don't tend to dress provocatively) women's breast implants very often. I don't take it personally, but I can see sometimes it is difficult for society to accept the fact that breast augmentation is not like lipo or the gastric bypass (my mom did that since she was diabetic) in the sense where there is no way around getting your boobs bigger other than surgery. If you tend to be sensitive to other's comments, this surgery may not be for you. You have to make sure you are doing it for yourself and nobody else.

However, enough talking about other people. Though it may sound cliche and whatnot, you only have one life to live! The way I look at it is that if you are old enough to make mature and responsible decisions (which I'm sure you are!) nothing should stand in your way. I only oppose of surgery when I see a very insecure girl who just wants to have like a million surgeries at the same time and gets them for all the wrong reasons. IMO, just like your mom said, if you get them to make YOURSELF happy you will end up happy. I have a boyfriend, but I chose the cup size I wanted and only asked him for insight in making the decision of the surgery, very little input! lol It has to come from you 100%

If you decide to do a consultation or continue w/ the process you can PM me and I'll help you out as much as possible! Good luck with the decision and give it some time before committing yourself! HTH


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 27, 2008)

i havent had my boobs done.. yet! lol i really wanna get them done when im about 20-21ish because i hate how mine are.
I dont really know what to tell you because i havent had the experience, but good luck in whatever you decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 x


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 28, 2008)

I say go for it you want to, but make sure you've weighed all the risks.   My aunt had hers done along time ago and they leaked and gave her all kinds of health problems, but with today's harder silicone   i don't "think" that happens as often.   And yeah it's recommended you have to have them replaced after 10 years.   I've had 3 kids and often thought of doing them but i'm going to wait awhile because i'm still unsure of the risks (botched job and death), even if i did go to a good doctor.  
  In my other opinion I think the best pictures of women with implants is that the people with the best jobs are between 25 and 40 years old.  I'm not sure if young people don't look as great because they haven't finished developing or if they don't choose a good doctor because they don't have alot of money or are less informed and choose any doctor rather than a great one.  
Oh and if you get one don't get one too big.. looking completely fake is a bad thing!  And b's aren't a bad size, there is nothing wrong with any size and if you ask most guys they say size doesn't matter . But it definatly comes down to your decision and if it will make you feel great then go for it.


----------



## VioletB (Feb 28, 2008)

.....


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 28, 2008)

I honestly say go for it! If I could and had the money mine would def have gotten a bit bigger.  I am in between an A and a B and its super hard to find good bras and stuff.  I am so glad to hear your mom is supporting you in this.  My mom would have a heart attack, but then again, here is the women that always want to be better than me.......


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Feb 28, 2008)

I think you should go for it. You seem pretty confident
in yourself that you know what you want and that people
wont phase you. & it seems like you have a very good 
support system (your mom, husband, and most likely the
rest of your family). 
but either way, good luck on the decision.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 28, 2008)

i think if its really something you want to do, "go for it"
i had my breast augmentation 10 years ago and i love them
i was really nervous about haveing surgery but everything went well and i was back to work only after a few days,
like you mention it is good to have them replace which i do plan to do in the near future but they still look the same and still very perky, the only thing im haveing trouble is if i want to replace them with saline (what i have now) or go with silicone, i know this sounds weird but i like the fake look you get from saline, but the real feel you get from silicone..


----------



## VioletB (Feb 28, 2008)

.....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_This is something that I've really been thinking about.  I can't decide which one to do!  I like the shape that the saline gives.. (If I'm going to pay for them.. I kind of want them to look like I paid for them!!) But silicone does feel more natural.  But it's more expensive.  Silicone is $5000 and saline is $3700.. but I was reading that silicone is heavier so they do cause extra weight and can sag more than saline in the future.  I'm really torn._

 
That's one thing a good doctor will help you figure out. You should also discuss the health risks with each one.  I've had 4 friends get it done and 2 turned out good and 2 not so good.  My friend with the saline implant had one of hers leak and now her breasts aren't the same size and she can't afford to have it fixed because she is still paying off the first job.   The silicone ones look better IMO as my other two friends have and didn't really have any sagging when i saw them, and since you were going more for shape than size i wouldn't worry to much about the sag, it is inevetible with both kinds.  When they drop a bit from the initial surgery is when they look the most natural but with even contouring.


----------



## VioletB (Feb 28, 2008)

.....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_*HOLY SHIT* that is *HORRIBLE*  I say we start her a fund, poor girl.  One thing too.. (I haven't been to my own consultation, just with my mom) if something happens with saline and it leaks, you *know*..  With silicone, if for some horrible reason it leaks there is no way to tell.  They recommend an MRI ever three years.  
*sigh*  I don't know.  At least I'm thinking about it and not rushing into it, right?_

 
I know there is no simple answer, it's a really big decision with big risks.  I want a lift along with implants eventually, but i'm not going to do it if they have to make that scar going down from your nipple.  That just defeats the whole purpose of having pretty breasts for me.  Do you ever plan to breastfeed?  Sometimes you can't after implants, but i think they are getting better about not blocking the milk ducts or whatever happens.  I have looked at so many before and after pictures and some women  really got butchered while others look great.  I'm just a sissy about it though.

Yeah, we should start her a fund.  I think the original doctor offered to replace it for a smaller fee, but she is weary about going back to him.  In the meantime, her implant is slowly leaking. she'd only had them for a year! I saw her in a bathing suit top and felt pretty bad for her since one is ginormous and the other one is noticeably smaller.  I personally think she got them too big because now its the only thing you notice about her and she is really pretty.

On another note, is their such a thing as boob insurance?


----------



## VioletB (Feb 28, 2008)

.....


----------



## lovelyweapon (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes there is such a thing as boob insurance -- it costs a lot of money but can be very much worth it in the end. I personally chose saline and my implants have a very natural shape to them, but still super perky. I was afraid of exactly what you said -- silicone leaking and you not being able to notice. I prefer to notice immediately if there is something wrong with my boobs! lol

The surgeon I went to had not had a single leakage/breakage on any implant in over 20 years (I did research and found this was true) or a case of capsular contracture. What I mean to say by this is that a *good doctor* will create a properly placed pocket that will most likely never cause leakage. You can breast feed perfectly if you get the implant under/behind the muscle (if they are saline they will be perkier and not cause "ripples") and it is generally safer just a bit more painful in recovery. Also, this method turns out safer for mammograms, etc.

You should definitely visit this forum: BreastImplants411.com Discussion Forum The girls on there are so helpful and you will learn SO much. Also, they could probably recommend a great surgeon in Utah or Salt Lake for you. There are tons of girls on there I'm sure one will help you out!

One more thing! I did my surgery through the areola which left NO scar whatsoever. The incision through the aerola scared me at first, but I can't imagine having done it through the armpit and leaving a scar. Ok done with the essay!


----------



## little teaser (Feb 29, 2008)

i had a baby after my augmentation and theres no sagging, you do have the option of haveing your implant filled more later with out haveing to replace them if you go with the saline i dont know if they can do that with silicone
i have a friend that got a lift and saline implants just a couple months after i had mine done, she went to the same doctor as me, they look soo good but she later went to another doctor and got them replace with silicone and to be honest they look too real and saggy, i cant even tell she has implants now, after i saw her silicone implants i kind  of had second thoughts of wanting to get silicone.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2008)

After I had my first baby and breastfed afterwards my breasts went back to normal and i didn't have any sagging really(i'm a d so they weren't pointing at the sky), but i definately noticed the sag after i had my son and gained and lost alot of weight in a short period of time.  I hear people with implants have less sag after children and that's such a good thing.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 3, 2008)

.....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_That is one thing I'm worried about..  If I'm going to do this, I'm going to do this now, while I have the money.  I want to be a mom one day (hopefully in the near future!) and I don't want to pay this money just to have them hang down to my belly button after I breastfeed!  (Which I plan on doing!)  
So you've heard there's not too much sagging after children??_

 
I read in a recent study that its not the breastfeeding that causes the sagging but rather the number of kids you have.   Smoking also causes sagging and of course gravity.
Breastfeeding Does Not Create Sagging Breasts; Study Throws Out Old Wives' Tale


----------



## greentwig (Mar 6, 2008)

I was wondering, for those who have had it done, what kind did you get and what was your recovery time?

I have wanted to do this for a very long time but I have always been scared about the pain & recovery time associated w/ it.


----------



## fingie (Mar 7, 2008)

Im actually planning getting cohesive gels probably in late may...I actually wanted them next month but the FDA requires you be 22 for the gels. I personally don't want the fake look of saline and don't like the way they feel and that you can have rippling and whatnot. The gels are going to cost me around $8000 but if I was to go saline it would be $1200 less (roughly). I had my first consult yesterday and am going back next week to talk to the surgeon more in depth about the procedure. I'd love to keep going but I'll write more when I'm on an actual comp vs my iPod.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greentwig* 

 
_I was wondering, for those who have had it done, what kind did you get and what was your recovery time?

I have wanted to do this for a very long time but I have always been scared about the pain & recovery time associated w/ it._

 
I, personally, chose saline for a variety of reasons. My sister had cohesive gels and we both decided that for my surgery the better choice would be saline. In any case, I took a little longer to recover because I'm a baby. Usually, if you get the implant behind the muscle there is more pain and a little bit longer of a recovery, which is the route that I took. Healing time can be anywhere from 3 days to two weeks, but usually never that long. I took about a week off of work and even then you can't lift your arms above your shoulders for about two weeks. I didn't feel 100% for about three weeks after my surgery, but the pain stopped after 3 days.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Im actually planning getting cohesive gels probably in late may...I actually wanted them next month but the FDA requires you be 22 for the gels. I personally don't want the fake look of saline and don't like the way they feel and that you can have rippling and whatnot. The gels are going to cost me around $8000 but if I was to go saline it would be $1200 less (roughly). I had my first consult yesterday and am going back next week to talk to the surgeon more in depth about the procedure. I'd love to keep going but I'll write more when I'm on an actual comp vs my iPod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Though the gels have a lot of advantages, less rippling is not one of them. The chances of a saline and cohesive gel rippling is about equal. Rippling usually occurs when you choose a textured implant rather than a smooth one with your doctor and most especially if it's placed over the muscle. Most surgeons won't do that combination, but those are the two most common reasons for rippling.

Also, the projection & profile of the implant is what truly determines the "fake" look. You usually choose between moderate or high profile depending on the look you want. Cohesive gels do, however, feel more natural.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Im actually planning getting cohesive gels probably in late may...I actually wanted them next month but the FDA requires you be 22 for the gels. I personally don't want the fake look of saline and don't like the way they feel and that you can have rippling and whatnot. The gels are going to cost me around $8000 but if I was to go saline it would be $1200 less (roughly). I had my first consult yesterday and am going back next week to talk to the surgeon more in depth about the procedure. I'd love to keep going but I'll write more when I'm on an actual comp vs my iPod. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what are the difference w the cohesive gels, the silicone, and saline?
my friend got hers done w saline bc she said that if they do leak, it wont do harm to your body other than make one smaller than the other. 

but ive been wanting to get mine done for some time also  buttttt dont really know what the difference is and the pros and cons about them.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_what are the difference w the cohesive gels, the silicone, and saline?
my friend got hers done w saline bc she said that if they do leak, it wont do harm to your body other than make one smaller than the other. 

but ive been wanting to get mine done for some time also  buttttt dont really know what the difference is and the pros and cons about them._

 
Silicone's illegal in the US. Cohesive gels are also called "gummies" because they almost resemble gummy bears in texture. If the implant leaks it will stay put and be, basically, cohesive. It will take a long time for you to tell if it has leaked. They are generally softer but more expensive. Saline is basically a salt/water solution implant and if it leaks it will just be absorbed by the body. You will be able to tell soon after the implant has leaked. Saline is less expensive but gives you a perkier look (imo without looking fake if you go to a good doctor).


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Silicone's illegal in the US. Cohesive gels are also called "gummies" because they almost resemble gummy bears in texture. If the implant leaks it will stay put and be, basically, cohesive. It will take a long time for you to tell if it has leaked. They are generally softer but more expensive. Saline is basically a salt/water solution implant and if it leaks it will just be absorbed by the body. You will be able to tell soon after the implant has leaked. Saline is less expensive but gives you a perkier look (imo without looking fake if you go to a good doctor)._

 
actually silicone is legal again in the U.S. as of last year i believe.   The new silicone is much thicker than the old silicone's were.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 7, 2008)

just be safe and careful. do your research. know what to expect. have your mind made up and think about your desicion. i have no problem with people getting breast implants.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 7, 2008)

......


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 7, 2008)

yay, *im excited for you*. when you get them,
whenver that may be. let us know how the experience
went.. im kinda scared. but i might be getting mine 
later this year. maybe after july.


----------



## fingie (Mar 7, 2008)

Aww I can't wait to see/hear how things go for you! And if you do get them done in may you'll have to post about your recovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As it was mentioned before, profiles make a big difference and I personally am going to go with moderate plus because I just don't think that high profiles will give me the look that I want. Have you set up your consultation yet?


----------



## little teaser (Mar 7, 2008)

im excited for you too, good luck! 
did you decide what you are going to get


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 7, 2008)

It's such an exciting process! You may suffer a little depression and "boob greed" for the first two weeks or so, but I promise you will be so happy!!

That's also awesome that silicone is now legal again. I had my surgery April 27th last year and it still wasn't legal by then.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 8, 2008)

.....


----------



## fingie (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_That's also awesome that silicone is now legal again. I had my surgery April 27th last year and it still wasn't legal by then._

 
I'm pretty sure silicone has been legal in the US since Nov 2006.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 8, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the correction.

My doctor did not offer this type of implant April 2007, maybe personal choice.


----------



## fingie (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_^^ Thanks for the correction.

My doctor did not offer this type of implant April 2007, maybe personal choice._

 
Maybe. I think there's (atleast) 1 Dr. in my area who
only offers salines.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Maybe. I think there's (atleast) 1 Dr. in my area who
only offers salines._

 
Well my doctor offers cohesive gel and saline, but not the liquid silicone.

Which do you think would be better from cohesive gel or liquid? I already did the surgery but am just curious as to what the difference really is regarding looks lol.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 9, 2008)

.....


----------



## fingie (Mar 9, 2008)

Liquid silicone is what used to be on the market--I saw a picture of a ruptured one when I was at my consult; it looked like the shell with jelly/jam leaking out of it (clear though, obviously) and when they show a "ruptured" (really cut in half) silicone gel implant it looks like this:
http://www.loveyourlook.com/breast-a...ES/cut-gel.jpg

It is my understanding that after old style silicone was pulled from the market up until 2006 all that was offered was saline, unless you were getting a reconstruction.  Now after the Nov 2006 approval for silicone gels to get them you have to be either a reconstruction patient or be 22 y/o if its your first augmentation.

I definately think the gels are better than liquid (hence the reason gels were approved and the old/traditional style pulled off the market)--the liquid could leak and you'd have a jelly-like substance throughout the implant pocket and whatnot...which according to my surgeon was very hard to remove because it was like a jelly and often sometimes surgeons missed some when doing the implant replacement, which could ultimately cause health problems or w/e.  With the gels, should they rupture, because they are more cohesive than previous silicone, it keeps its shape for the most part and you don't have the silicone leaking all around your body, you know?

I'm not sure about looks regarding old style silicone vs silicone gel--only of the gel vs saline.

For me, its purely personal reasons as to why I'm getting the gel vs saline.  I'm willing to spend the $$ on an MRI every few years for a more natural feel/look (although obviously size/surgeon do make a large difference, I'm just going for a generalization here).  I'm not sure if they do this with saline, but my gels are going to come with a "warranty" of sorts and thats if should they rupture within 10 years, Mentor will give me like $2400 towards the cost of replacement surgery (to cover/help cover anesthesia & hospital costs) 

Here is a quote from Cohesive Silicone Gel "Gummy Bear" Breast Implants - Types of Breast Implants  (it IS a bit outdated, because the gels apparently hadnt been approved at the time the website was made, but the pros/cons are pretty much the same wherever you read them on the web)

 Quote:

 *Advantages of Silicone Gel Breast Implants*

Cohesive silicone-gel breast implants have distinct advantages over other types of breast implants. Because gummy bear breast implants are made of silicone, they have a consistency that is much closer to breast tissue than saline breast implants. Silicone-gel implants also exhibit “shape memory," meaning that they return to their original form, lessening the chance that the shell will fold or ripple.
Folding and rippling are the primary causes of implant rupture. Of the silicone types of breast implants, cohesive-gel implants may be the safest because i f the outer shell were to rupture, the silicone would not spill out, but rather retain its shape and integrity. Furthermore, maintenance of breast implant shape is better with cohesive silicone-gel implants because they are stable. The gel does not migrate with body movement as it can with saline or traditional silicone implants. It maintains proportion and distribution for controlled, stable support and shape. In addition, capsular contracture, or the compression of scar tissue that is a potential complication of breast implants, reportedly occurs less often with cohesive silicone-gel breast implants than with other types of breast implants.
*Disadvantages of Silicone Gel Breast Implants*

A disadvantage of cohesive silicone-gel implants is that they require a larger incision for insertion. The insertion is usually performed through an inframammary incision under the breast or through an areola incision. Also, the implants themselves are more expensive than saline-filled breast implants, and the cost of breast augmentation surgery can be higher as well.  
 
I already know that my incision is going to be about 2 inches long vs the teeny tiny incision you can get with salines, and I'm okay with that.  I also know that the cost of the implants themselves is double what it would cost me for salines ($1200/pair for salines vs $2400/pair for gels) and that is something I'm willing to spend for the look that *I* want.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 10, 2008)

.....


----------



## fingie (Mar 10, 2008)

I think the roundness/"fakeness" that you want is more the profile of the implant...high profiles have more projection with a narrower base vs a moderate or moderate plus profile. Of course your natural breast shape comes into play too of course.
I work at a strip club so I've seen a few augmentations in my life and while only one of them were gels, I immediately prefered the feeling of them over salines. Hers were just done in jan so I can't tell you about possible sagging. Check out implantinfo.com for pics of gels... I've seen a few on there.
oh, and youre so lucky!--my gels are going to cost just under $8000 and that's with a cash discount!


----------



## VioletB (Mar 10, 2008)

.....


----------



## MACJunkie57 (Mar 10, 2008)

It totally depends on how you feel, if you really want it, go for it. Most doctors reccomend that you only go up 2 cup sizes so that would make you a D which would still look natural anyway.
Although, I wouldn't go any bigger than that. I feel bad for my mum because she has never had any surgery but is naturally a H, and people always think she's had implants and sometimes even think she's lying about not having them *sigh*.
Anyway, back to you LOL =P I think you should go for it if you want! =D


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 10, 2008)

The cohesive gel Memory ones from Mentor are supposedly amazing.

The implant feel depends on whether it's saline or silicone big time, but the look really relies on the profile & pocket placement. Usually though doctors prefer to go with moderates. I also had mine under the muscle because I LOVED the way they looked compared to "overs". That also determines the way the implant will look. Let me know what you decide on and good luck with the decision!


----------



## fingie (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_The cohesive gel Memory ones from Mentor are supposedly amazing.

The implant feel depends on whether it's saline or silicone big time, but the look really relies on the profile & pocket placement. Usually though doctors prefer to go with moderates. I also had mine under the muscle because I LOVED the way they looked compared to "overs". That also determines the way the implant will look. Let me know what you decide on and good luck with the decision!_

 
ITA agree with the look of unders...plus they are supposed to make mammography easier.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 15, 2008)

.....


----------



## elib067 (Mar 16, 2008)

deciding on which type of implant, you should look at the new one which is the cohesive gel implant, also known as the gummi bear implant. i looked them up online and the girls you cant even tell had boob jobs but they look really full and natural. just like you were born with huge boobs. if it is fullness you want i would say look up pictures of those because you don't get the perfect circle but rather just really full breasts. i hope this helps!


also you don't have to worry about leaking from saline or silicone poisoning because they are solid. but it also depends on where you would like your incision to be, belly button, armpit, or under your breast. just something to think about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BUT GO FOR IT. trust me if you have been thinking about it and you like to wear padded bras you obviously like the look of bigger boobs and you will be more self confident in yourself. anything that you can do to make yourself feel good is amazing, in my opinion.


----------



## fingie (Mar 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_UPDATE!!

My consultation is scheduled for MARCH 26th!! That is just a couple weeks! I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!_

 
Yay!  I'm so excited for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm going to call sometime this week and pay my deposit for a May 20th surgery date (legally the earliest I can get it--it's my 22nd bday!)  
I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 17, 2008)

Congratulations to both you and fingie - that's awesome news!! Keep us posted with everything.

I was originally scheduled for 3 months after my consultation last year because my PS is super popular, but someone canceled last minute and I had my surgery only two weeks after the consultation. Super exciting yet nerve-wrecking! You're gonna look great.


----------



## VioletB (Mar 22, 2008)

.....


----------



## ambidextrous (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd never get plastic surgery unless it's because of health issues (too large breast hurting etc.) or if I got disfigured by accident/disease. I don't think it's good that this is getting more common now, why let anyone cut up your body if nothing's wrong with it


----------



## VioletB (Apr 7, 2008)

.....


----------



## Patricia (Apr 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elib067* 

 
_deciding on which type of implant, you should look at the new one which is the cohesive gel implant, also known as the gummi bear implant. i looked them up online and the girls you cant even tell had boob jobs but they look really full and natural. just like you were born with huge boobs. if it is fullness you want i would say look up pictures of those because you don't get the perfect circle but rather just really full breasts. i hope this helps!


also you don't have to worry about leaking from saline or silicone poisoning because they are solid. but it also depends on where you would like your incision to be, belly button, armpit, or under your breast. just something to think about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT GO FOR IT. trust me if you have been thinking about it and you like to wear padded bras you obviously like the look of bigger boobs and you will be more self confident in yourself. anything that you can do to make yourself feel good is amazing, in my opinion._

 

Cohesive Gel Implant Photos and Pictures

you are right, some of these pics are amazing!!!


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 10, 2008)

I got saline implants in March 2007--I'm so glad I did it!! I was so freaked out and it was the first surgery I'd ever had.  So happy with the results though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They did mine transumbilically (through the belly button) so no scarring whatsoever and they healed in 1/2 the time it takes for the other incisions.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 10, 2008)

You have to do what's good for & & what makes you happy.
Please & I say please do your research before getting them done. Just so you know, your body can reject them. You have to go over all the pro's & con's
Make sure the surgeon is a board certified surgeon.

I don't have implants. But, I know plenty of girls who had the procedure done & they said it was the best thing they have ever done.
Good luck & make the right decision for "YOU"


----------



## adela88 (Apr 10, 2008)

please do not judge me before you read the whole paragraph.
Im getting breast augmentation for my 18th birthday from my mother.
When i was around 9 i hit puberty, yeah i was an early bloomer lol but when i hit 11-12 i ended up wit 34dd's(on an average frame)over the next few years i gained abit of weight though and ended up with 32f+'s.I decided to tone up and loose it though, i lost over 3 stone and now im on the skinny side.im young but i feel like a mother, my breasts arnt what they used to be and i feel less confident now than when i was fat.Im not doing this for anyone else, only myself.
I think you should go for it, if you can afford it youve ovblessly worked hard for what you earn and you deserve it.breasts are a symbol of womanhood.Nobody has the right to tell you you're not entitled to them.


----------



## VioletB (Apr 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## VioletB (Apr 11, 2008)

......


----------



## lnancy (Apr 11, 2008)

Which plastic surgeon did your mom go to? 

I've been doing a lot of research.   Breast Augmentation and Breast Implants Information Web - by Nicole has a lot of information and a discussion board if you had questions for other women who have had it done.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 11, 2008)

If anyone is intereste in Breast Augmentation. I do have a name of a Board Certified Surgeon located in New york. He specializes in breast augmentation, lipo & tummy tucks. 

If you're interested please PM me. I have seen plenty of girls who went to him & he does an amazing job.

Remember any plastic surgery is a personal desicion. You should do it for you & your self confidence only.


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VioletB* 

 
_My research has been a year in the making. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still nervous.. I'm glad I have support though!_

 

I'm so glad to hear that you are doing your research. You know, most people do more research in buying a new car than looking for a surgeon.
Take your time in researching surgeons. 
I have a plastic surgeon located in NY if you want his name. He's amazing & I have seen his work.
He's board certified as well as a Chief of the Division of Plastic Surgery


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elib067* 

 
_deciding on which type of implant, you should look at the new one which is the cohesive gel implant, also known as the gummi bear implant. i looked them up online and the girls you cant even tell had boob jobs but they look really full and natural. just like you were born with huge boobs. if it is fullness you want i would say look up pictures of those because you don't get the perfect circle but rather just really full breasts. i hope this helps!


also you don't have to worry about leaking from saline or silicone poisoning because they are solid. but it also depends on where you would like your incision to be, belly button, armpit, or under your breast. just something to think about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT GO FOR IT. trust me if you have been thinking about it and you like to wear padded bras you obviously like the look of bigger boobs and you will be more self confident in yourself. anything that you can do to make yourself feel good is amazing, in my opinion._

 
I love how the gels look as well. When you bend over with the gels, you don't see any ripples of the bag either. They look very natural & the girls I know who had them done say they're really soft as well.

Some surgeons will do the 1st procedure with saline & then the patient goes back for the silicone gels b/c they have to make a bigger insicion for the gels b/c the gels get put in already filled. 

I love how the gels look over the saline as well


----------



## VioletB (Apr 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## Patricia (Apr 17, 2008)

thank for the info Violet, i really wish you the best in your surgery

i'd love to get mine done too, i am a 34b and although i love my boobs (shape) i'd love to have them a bit bigger, i would only go one size up but don't know if it's worth it?


----------



## VioletB (Apr 18, 2008)

.....


----------



## Patricia (Apr 23, 2008)

haha that was a funny story!!!

i can't complain about the shape, i love the shape of my boobs, they are really cute and round (don't really wanna sound bigheaded) they are just TOO small


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_haha that was a funny story!!!

i can't complain about the shape, i love the shape of my boobs, they are really cute and round (don't really wanna sound bigheaded) they are just TOO small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally hear ya on this .... 

I'm a 34B too ... Lovely very round shape and super perky ! ( I know I'm lucky and I love the shape of my boobs ... )

I love BIG boobs ... and I don't mind the slightly "fake" look some boob jobs have ... I even kinda like it when it suits the girl's body and overall look. 

I'm a photo model and I'm most of the time confidant about my body and stuff ... but even if my boobs are "pretty" I always think "well ... if only they were 2 cups bigger" everytime I take off my bra ! ( I like big padding too ! )

I'm of a rather small frame but I've got curves and I want my boobs to be just like I want them ... same shape but in a full 34D ! 

I'm not planning on getting a breast augmentation very very soon ( in 2 years would be cool ) and I don't really know what kind of implants shoul I get... 

The things I DON'T want with breast augmentation : 
- sagging 
- the bag to be "visible" when lying down or in certain positions ... 
- "hard" implants

The things I'm looking for with breast augmentation : 
- high profile round perky boobs 
- not a very obvious scar
- "soft" boobs ... still "firm" but not rock hard if you know xhat I mean ! 

With the list above it seems I should think about high profile salines ... well I've got time to think about it but I like to know "where I'm going" with my body. 

I'm super excited for you VioletB ... hope you'll love your new babies ! ^_^'

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_haha that was a funny story!!!

i can't complain about the shape, i love the shape of my boobs, they are really cute and round (don't really wanna sound bigheaded) they are just TOO small 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally hear ya on this .... 

I'm a 34B too ... Lovely very round shape and super perky ! ( I know I'm lucky and I love the shape of my boobs ... )

I love BIG boobs ... and I don't mind the slightly "fake" look some boob jobs have ... I even kinda like it when it suits the girl's body and overall look. 

I'm a photo model and I'm most of the time confidant about my body and stuff ... but even if my boobs are "pretty" I always think "well ... if only they were 2 cups bigger" everytime I take off my bra ! ( I like big padding too ! )

I'm of a rather small frame but I've got curves and I want my boobs to be just like I want them ... same shape but in a full 34D ! 

I'm not planning on getting a breast augmentation very very soon ( in 2 years would be cool ) and I don't really know what kind of implants shoul I get... 

The things I DON'T want with breast augmentation : 
- sagging 
- the bag to be "visible" when lying down or in certain positions ... 
- "hard" implants

The things I'm looking for with breast augmentation : 
- high profile round perky boobs 
- not a very obvious scar
- "soft" boobs ... still "firm" but not rock hard if you know xhat I mean ! 

With the list above it seems I should think about high profile salines ... well I've got time to think about it but I like to know "where I'm going" with my body. 

I'm super excited for you VioletB ... hope you'll love your new babies ! ^_^'

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## Graziella*K (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooops sorry don't know why it got posted twice ! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## VioletB (Apr 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 16, 2008)

Hey VioletB! I hope your recovery is going smoothly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will hate them at first and get boob greed but then you will LOVE them!! Good luck <3 Also, congratulations.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 16, 2008)

Hi Doll! I sent you a pm! Please keep us updated on your journey through this!


----------



## Patricia (May 19, 2008)

oh Violet let us know how it went please!!!!


----------



## VioletB (May 19, 2008)

.....


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 19, 2008)

have you checked out Breast Augmentation Breast Implants Cosmetic Plastic Surgery Information Website? It is a message forum just like this one. I had breast implants in sept of last year and I swear i spent all my time on that bored. There are so many people on there that are glad to answer any question you have. I know it made me alot more comfotable. Silicone is what I got. Less change of leaking and rippling. They are not heavy at all. I didnt gain any weight after surgery. I dont notice the diffrence at all and i got 600CC ( which is about a DD) If you have any questions let me know. But I think youll find everything you need if you check out the forum above. I would def reccomed doing it. I have no regrets. except maybe going bigger... hahah ( im 5:10 so i can hold a lil extra on top!) You are completly down and out for about 2 or 3 days, I had mine done under the muscle. So your arms are useless during this time. But about 3rd or 4th day you are good to go.


----------



## fingie (May 21, 2008)

Violet- good to "hear" (read?) that your recovery is going well.  I'm only one day post op and I totally feel ya with the elephant on the chest analogy.  Also, I am SUPER itchy from the skin being stretched, and that's really annoying, but hopefully when I get my bandages off tomorrow I will get a little relief (although I just took a benadryl to help with that; just waiting for it to kick in).

What size did you end up going with? I got 350 moderate plus silicones with an areola incision (although its all the way around because I had an areola reduction).

You should post some pics!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 21, 2008)

I didn't Read all of the posts but another huge factor besides saline and silicone is wether you get the implants above or below the muscle. Above the Muscle has a shorter recoup time. But the implant can sag and look fake IE Kelly Rippa ... Also if you have not had children yet you mat have problems breast feeding ( above the muscle). Or if you have children and your boobs grow, WHich does happen ;-). Under the muscle  has a longer recoup time , but gives you a more natural boob look without sagging ans much , you also don't have a large gap between the boobs. You have a much better chance of breast-feeding.... The better Plastic surgeons with typically only do below the muscle .... =)


----------



## lavina (May 21, 2008)

we only have one life to live so being content with your body and good self esteem is essential to good mental health.  While I do not look down on women for getting surgery and have contemplated breast augmentation as well as a nose job myself, the amount of women not okay with their bodies running out and getting surgery is really depressing. It seems like soooo many women have them that it makes me feel like I can never look as good as all the naturally and surgically enhanced women.  sorry I had to rant and I hope i didn't rain on anyone's parade


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2008)

violet you have to finish your story LOL


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place.  I'm 5'4" 115 pounds with d cups.  They have sagged since they became breasts, lol.   I definately don't want a reduction because of the scarring but I don't like the idea of going bigger with breast implants.  I feel it would make me look larger than i am and i might fall over, lol.  Any recommendations?


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 7, 2008)

For me, I used to be heavier and had possibly the most fantastic tits ever... 34 C, perfectly perky, people then thought that they were fake (I was 16). Now that I'm about 15 pounds thinner, in great shape, don't really desire to gain weight, I want those boobs back.

I would get implants in a heartbeat if they would still look natural and feel natural but I'm pretty sure that's not possible.

But, I hate how people judge women with breast implants though. Who are they to criticize people's actions? Why is it wrong to want to feel better about yourself? Grrr... makes me angry, people's ignorance.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place.  I'm 5'4" 115 pounds with d cups.  They have sagged since they became breasts, lol.   I definately don't want a reduction because of the scarring but I don't like the idea of going bigger with breast implants.  I feel it would make me look larger than i am and i might fall over, lol.  Any recommendations?_

 
Aren't there things like breast lifts? Where they don't make them bigger but just make them perkier? I'm a noob at that stuff so sorry if I'm wrong :x


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_Aren't there things like breast lifts? Where they don't make them bigger but just make them perkier? I'm a noob at that stuff so sorry if I'm wrong :x_

 
they do have breast lifts but it leaves "anchor" scars.  A scar running down from each areola and then underneath the breast.  I guess I'd rather have saggy breasts than scarred ones.  I don't like the finished look of them particularly.  They have one called a circle nipple lift, but only a few  surgeons perform them and they are very pricey.


----------



## fingie (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_For me, I used to be heavier and had possibly the most fantastic tits ever... 34 C, perfectly perky, people then thought that they were fake (I was 16). Now that I'm about 15 pounds thinner, in great shape, don't really desire to gain weight, I want those boobs back.

I would get implants in a heartbeat if they would still look natural and feel natural but I'm pretty sure that's not possible.

But, I hate how people judge women with breast implants though. Who are they to criticize people's actions? Why is it wrong to want to feel better about yourself? Grrr... makes me angry, people's ignorance._

 

Actually, my implants (cohesive gels) are a little less than 3 weeks old and look/feel real.  IMO a lot of it has to do with your current breast tissue--I was a B before, and all the implant does is push your current tissue out so thats still the first thing you feel.  







 this was 3/4 days post op

I hope to get some new ones soon, but my cam had to be sent out for repair


----------



## fingie (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_they do have breast lifts but it leaves "anchor" scars. A scar running down from each areola and then underneath the breast. I guess I'd rather have saggy breasts than scarred ones. I don't like the finished look of them particularly. They have one called a circle nipple lift, but only a few surgeons perform them and they are very pricey._

 
By a "circle nipple lift" do you mean where they go around the areola and take off skin/areola and then sew back up for a "purse string" effect (I think its called a Benilli lift?) I had an areola reduction with my BA and a slight lift on the right side and it was the same price as if I had gone with a crease incision and no areola/lift work.  Every surgeon is diff though.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 7, 2008)

Those look fantastic Fingie.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, fingie, those look great!!
Do you have any more pics of them?
Haha, that sounded so sketch but I just want to see how they look from different angles.


----------



## fingie (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Shimmer & MadameXK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is the only other shot I have from that day, and it isn't super clear but it might give you an idea of how they look from the front (dont mind the slight bruising & super swollen nipples--like I said in a previous post above, they had a lot of work done haha)

My camera should be back within the week though, so I'll be able to get some new shots soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hardest part is being patient to see the final results since they can change so much in the first few weeks!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 7, 2008)

wow that did turn out very good! I really want mine done at some point too, I just don't know how I would pay for it!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 7, 2008)

If you're happy about it and really want to do it, have at it!

The only thing that I must beat into your brain is to DO YOUR RESEARCH ON SURGEONS! Don't just go to anybody, and don't choose one because the price is lower!

I hope you have a good experience and I hope you tits look fab! LOL


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Thanks Shimmer & MadameXK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the only other shot I have from that day, and it isn't super clear but it might give you an idea of how they look from the front (dont mind the slight bruising & super swollen nipples--like I said in a previous post above, they had a lot of work done haha)

My camera should be back within the week though, so I'll be able to get some new shots soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hardest part is being patient to see the final results since they can change so much in the first few weeks!_

 
Yea, I'd love to see how they look now! You're making me question whether or not I should get them now haha. 




Those are mine right now... I'm the blonde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No bra on in that picture so you can pretty much see their size.
Hopefully there aren't any men lurking :ninja: 
I'd probably want to go to about a C+, I think... I'm currently a 30/32-B.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 7, 2008)

Hahah sorry for all the questions...
but, fingie, maybe it's too early to tell but what is the nipple sensitivity like? Like, for example, in foreplay, would the sensation of a guy playing with your nipples be the same as pre-op? (sorry if that was too graphic, it's just another important question for me :x)


----------



## fingie (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_Hahah sorry for all the questions...
but, fingie, maybe it's too early to tell but what is the nipple sensitivity like? Like, for example, in foreplay, would the sensation of a guy playing with your nipples be the same as pre-op? (sorry if that was too graphic, it's just another important question for me :x)_

 
I can't tell yet--and I think everyone is different.  I had like, no sensitivity before and now they are super sensitive because my incision was all the way around the areola, but it should go down a bit once I've completed healing.

Also, if you went with a different incision sight than the areola the chances of it effecting your sensitivity would probably be diminished. But that's a question that a surgeon could answer better than I can. There are a ton of websites out there for breast augmentation that might even have the info too (I just didn't pay much attention to that since my nips werent a big turn on for me anyways so I wasn't worried about losing anything haha).


----------



## fingie (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_Yea, I'd love to see how they look now! You're making me question whether or not I should get them now haha. 




Those are mine right now... I'm the blonde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No bra on in that picture so you can pretty much see their size.
Hopefully there aren't any men lurking :ninja: 
I'd probably want to go to about a C+, I think... I'm currently a 30/32-B._

 

They look so nice and perky though!  The reason that pushed me the most to get them done is that I have a 2 year old daughter and pregnancy/breastfeeding really left them uneven and saggy, otherwise I may not have done it for a few more years.  But honestly, theyre the best $8,000 I've ever spent and I don't regret them at all.  The first week or so is weird, but now they really feel like "me" if that makes sense?  As for paying for them, it was my agreement with myself that I would pay cash or not get them done.  I have enough loans out (car, credit cards, etc) and told myself if I wanted them bad enough, I would save.  And I did.  But some people finance and you just have to do whats right for you.  Don't rush into it; do your research, go to as many surgeons as it takes for you to find one that you are comfortable with and are confident in.  It IS a major surgery, and not something to be taken lightly.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_They look so nice and perky though!  The reason that pushed me the most to get them done is that I have a 2 year old daughter and pregnancy/breastfeeding really left them uneven and saggy, otherwise I may not have done it for a few more years.  But honestly, theyre the best $8,000 I've ever spent and I don't regret them at all.  The first week or so is weird, but now they really feel like "me" if that makes sense?  As for paying for them, it was my agreement with myself that I would pay cash or not get them done.  I have enough loans out (car, credit cards, etc) and told myself if I wanted them bad enough, I would save.  And I did.  But some people finance and you just have to do whats right for you.  Don't rush into it; do your research, go to as many surgeons as it takes for you to find one that you are comfortable with and are confident in.  It IS a major surgery, and not something to be taken lightly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That is definitely true. I'm only 18 so I have a couple years to think about it before I can actually pay for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much for fielding my questions


----------



## fingie (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_That is definitely true. I'm only 18 so I have a couple years to think about it before I can actually pay for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much for fielding my questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, and keep in mind when deciding that it's not a "one time only" procedure- implants can rupture/deflate and will need to be replaced a few times in your lifetime.  You also can get an infection, capsular contracture, etc.  Seeing as you are only 18 with no kids, I'm going to be a total mom here and say "if it aint broke, don't fix it". But if you decide that it IS right for you, then go for it; just make sure you do TONS of research!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadameXK* 

 
_Yea, I'd love to see how they look now! You're making me question whether or not I should get them now haha. 




Those are mine right now... I'm the blonde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No bra on in that picture so you can pretty much see their size.
Hopefully there aren't any men lurking :ninja: 
I'd probably want to go to about a C+, I think... I'm currently a 30/32-B._

 
I think they look great!  Smaller breasts stay perkier longer and even implants sag and you have to have them replaced eventually.  your breasts also fit your body frame.  I would love to not have to wear a bra too.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fingie* 

 
_Thanks Shimmer & MadameXK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is the only other shot I have from that day, and it isn't super clear but it might give you an idea of how they look from the front (dont mind the slight bruising & super swollen nipples--like I said in a previous post above, they had a lot of work done haha)

My camera should be back within the week though, so I'll be able to get some new shots soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hardest part is being patient to see the final results since they can change so much in the first few weeks!_

 
They look really natural, the docs are getting good, lol.   They look like mine did pre-children.  Cherish them and enjoy having them, feeling good about yourself changes your whole outlook on life.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay girls! I am getting mine done in April...So I thought I may as well be honest and post it here, I used to be a 32C, and now because of exercise I am a 32A, and I hate it. 

So I have allready booked the Op. And I was going to do a blog on it for you guys and girls. I will probally go to a 32C again hopefully. I am really nervous but very excited, I hope I can answer any question you guys may have and show you its not that scary!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 25, 2009)

double... *hate* that!


----------



## Septemba (Jan 25, 2009)

Good luck, Kayteuk! I'd love to read your blog.

I've been interested in BAs for a while and was saving up and researching surgeons, but I'm waiting for breast fat grafting to be perfected and more widely accepted. When it is and I'm totally comfortable with the practice I will definitely look into that.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I can reccomend Dr Galumbeck.
Hes really cool and one of the best, he also gave me a medical student discount of 1/5th of my cost! 
Also if the breast implants burst due to car accident or anything else, the implant company replaces them for free and pays the cost of your surgery, so I am pretty excited, and the implants are good for life, I just have to get checked up at a medical once yearly by any doctor.

And because of the discount, my fella is paying the surgery with his tax rebate  What a guy! LOL!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 25, 2009)

Kayte, that's so exciting! Congrats! I'd love to read your blog about it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Oh btw, did you get my PM about me going to London on the 5th? Miss talking to ya, babe!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 25, 2009)

OOO I didnt...It may of been the day I locked myself out the account. On the 5th of feb I am not in the UK though :'(. We shall meet someday fellow dior girl! LOL!


----------



## ruthless (Feb 18, 2009)

I had cohesive gels done and I'm so glad I went with them and not saline. Because they're gel, they really can't rupture. Even if somehow the casing was compromised, it wouldn't matter because it's a gel-like a gummy bear.

I also had to have a lift, so I have lollipop scars. All of my complications came from that-gels + lift =12000. Yes, 12000.  Under the muscle. It f*cking HURTS, lol. I had 650cc gels. 

I was so, so swollen for so long the skin and tissue ended up dropping and a year later I had to have the lift revised, which I would have had anyways since I had major, major issues with scarring-my invisible sutures split in various places on my right boob (dubbed frankenboob) and I had a hole you could place your pinky finger into at the bottom where my new crease was that leaked plasma for weeks. When it finally healed the scar tissue attached itself to the muscle wall and I had a visible dent. 

After my revision, all that was fixed. I had the first procedure done in 2006. After the first, I lost all feeling in my left nipple, and the right was very sensitive.

After the second procedure, it came back. Nerve endings...can be weird!! My plastic surgeon didn't take any chances second time around and my nipples are now pretty high on the actual boob.

Even so I'm glad I had them done. They look good now, even with scars. Am I 100 percent happy? Nope. But they're better than they were before by a thousand.


----------



## fingie (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Well I can reccomend Dr Galumbeck.
Hes really cool and one of the best, he also gave me a medical student discount of 1/5th of my cost! 
Also if the breast implants burst due to car accident or anything else, the implant company replaces them for free and pays the cost of your surgery, so I am pretty excited, and the implants are good for life, I just have to get checked up at a medical once yearly by any doctor.

And because of the discount, my fella is paying the surgery with his tax rebate  What a guy! LOL!_

 

I'd be really concerned if my doctor said that my implants were good "for life" (unless of course you're a bit older so there's a possibility of this being a 1 time surgery)...what brand are your implants going to be? Because  Mentor (the brand that makes my cohesive gels) only gives you a 10 year warranty. Most Drs recommend replacement around 10 years anyways. Also, generally the implant company WILL NOT pay all of your surgeons fees (I would get *up to* $2400 towards anesthesia, etc according to Mentor), just the cost of the implants.  And thats only AFTER your surgery (like a rebate) after they inspect the damaged implants.  Also, depending on your implants (salines vs gels) you will need an MRI to detect rupture, which will also be another OOP expense, as there is a very slim chance insurance will cover it.

I could be wrong, but this is what every PS I've consulted in my area has told me.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 18, 2009)

My surgery notes here say that they are for life and all my costs are covered if I get in to a accident (Including surgeon fees) . I am positive its not Mentor I am getting, Ill get a email from my PS and mail it to you.


----------



## fingie (Feb 18, 2009)

^^Well then it could be a Dr specific warranty. (But then what do you do if s/he passes away? Does it extend to another Dr?) Because I do know of some Drs that will wave certain fees for some revisions.

And I looked up both warranties for Inamed/Allergan & Mentor and they seem to be pretty much the same

Inamed/Allergan-- Confidence Plus Premier Warranty Information
Mentor-- Breast Implant Warranty - Breast Augmentation Financing and Breast Implant Cost - Cosmetic Surgery - Mentor

And IIRC they are the 2 most common manufacturers in the US

BTW, Im not trying to start any drama or anything, Im just really curious about what brand offers that kind of warranty & whatnot


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 18, 2009)

My dr is about 30 so I don't think he will pass away soon, if he does it will go to another dr at the clinic, money isnt a problem for me so if he passes away I don't mind going to another surgeon.
The brand name isn't on any paperwork I have so when I go for my 2nd consult I will find out and get back to you. 

I am pretty definite about it being a life long implant and them covering full amount including surgeon fees as I just called my partner to confirm I got it correct.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_
I also had to have a lift, so I have lollipop scars. All of my complications came from that-gels + lift =12000. Yes, 12000.  Under the muscle. It f*cking HURTS, lol. I had 650cc gels. _

 
Oh my days! I am having 3 procedures including my breasts and I am not paying that much at all, not even half of that much  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thats INSANE! 

Without a discount my surgery would of been 8000 but 12000 seems so pricey...


----------



## ruthless (Feb 19, 2009)

It differs regionally. Cohesive gels by the doctor I went to were 7000. If I'd had them done in Vancouver, it would have been about a thousand less. The lift was about 3700 so it was just under 12 grand.  I was pretty much out of commission for a good 2 weeks after the operation so it was worth it not to have to travel.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_It differs regionally. Cohesive gels by the doctor I went to were 7000. If I'd had them done in Vancouver, it would have been about a thousand less. The lift was about 3700 so it was just under 12 grand.  I was pretty much out of commission for a good 2 weeks after the operation so it was worth it not to have to travel._

 
Wow.... I guess its not that bad then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will be in the US to get mine done and fly home 2 weeks later, the travel part reminded me of something my PS said...

"Whatever you do, make sure your boyfriend does not take you down 294, the bumps on that road will hurt and you will end up screaming at him!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

I scream at him anyway everytime we go down that road... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is traveling home from the surgery really awful or is it okay? My PS said I will be fine going home as my boyfriends Mom is staying, shes a nurse and will keep a eye on me. But I am still a worry pot about the operation, but its not going to stop me going


----------

